# Brow Finisher vs Brow Set



## makeup_junkie (Apr 29, 2007)

Which do you prefer?  I already use Brow Shader to fill in my brows and I need something to set/groom them.  I'm planning on getting Brow Finisher or Brow Set in Clear.  There are things I like about both...and I can't decide.

So which do you like better?

Brow Finisher or Brow Set?


----------



## Hilly (Apr 29, 2007)

Brow Set fo sho!!
My friend had her brows done at MAC with the brown finisher and it looked hella fake!


----------



## BadPrincess (Apr 29, 2007)

I use Brow Finisher now & find it works great when I'm pressed for time.


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 29, 2007)

I like my Brow set, I can imagine it's easier than the Brow Finisher. All you have to do is slick the wand over your brows and you're done..


----------



## elisha24 (May 2, 2007)

I was going to get both but could only afford one at the time. I find the finisher is enough and haven't even bothered to buy the set. It's so easy!


----------



## contrabassoon (May 3, 2007)

I used the Brow Set to brush my eyebrows into shape. I had a lot of hairs so it worked like a charm!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 7, 2007)

I think they BOTH serve their different functions very well.  

Even though it's called Brow Finisher,  I find it works very well if you put some in the sparse areas (use a #231 brush, perfect for this) *before* you fill.  I gives the product something to really grab and your result is much nicer.  This works with Brow Shader, Pencils or E/S.

Then the brow set works wonderfully to tame unruly hairs and give the brow that camera-ready finish.  I love both products.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 31, 2008)

Brow set in showoff. 
I also liked spiked brow pencil when i have time w/ brow set in clear....


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 1, 2009)

Brow Set! Brow Finishers have a strange texture and are a little tricky to use.

The Brow Sets have a great versatility with color payoff, and are super easy because you follow your natural brow shape (or plucked/waxed shape). You can brush them just on the hairs to give them more color if you feel that yours are too pale naturally, or you can brush it on the hairs and lightly over the skin to give the brow more definition. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 1, 2009)

I have both. I use neither. Sorry....no help, I guess.

*ETA* I just comb my brows up and out with a spoolie, apply my brow products and they're groomed enough for me.


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 1, 2009)

I hate the Brow Sets. The color payoff is horrible in my opinion. 
I prefer eyeshadows and eyebrow gels. Much more pigmentation, yet they can be applied lightly for a natural look.


----------

